# MoviPrep not working?



## LaRay (Mar 13, 2008)

I'm new here and this is my 1st post.I'm having a colonoscopy tomorrow at 2:15pm. I drank the 1st liter of MoviPrep tonight. I expected to spend most of the evening in the bathroom having diarrhea. I've used the rest room a handful of times, all that comes out is brown water and not much of that. I'll be taking the second liter in the morning. Does it sound like the MoviPrep is working???? I don't want to get sent home and told that my prep was incomplete.


----------



## Ibby (Feb 28, 2008)

The prep I have also has 4 Dulcolax tablets with it to take B/4 I start drinking the liquid. I am supposed to take the 4 pills at 12:00 noon & start drinking the prep about 2:00 PM. Do your directions not mention any pills? Did you have any problem getting the prep down? Maybe you should call the dr's office. Good luck.


----------



## Kathleen M. (Nov 16, 1999)

Well that you are getting brown water from the first batch means something is working.It may be worth a call in to the doctor to make sure where you should be in the prep (since there is more to do) and what you might need to do to make sure you are good to go.K.


----------



## LaRay (Mar 13, 2008)

I thought I'd come back and add what my out come was so that if anyone ever comes to this thread in the future they'll know.I had been under the impression that the MoviPrep was going to cause a great deal of cramping and diarrhea, so when neither happened to me I feared it wasn't working. Basically what was happening was that I peed from my rectum. My "movements" were water. At first brown water and then, eventually, a neon yellow. I never passed solids or semi-solids. I didn't spend all evening in the bathroom. I could watch TV and read in the living room. Where I thought I'd be up all night I wasn't and I was able to sleep quite well. The brown pee was in the evening and the neon yellow was in the morning. In the morning I did call my doctor's office. When I described what I was experiencing the secretary said it sounded like the MoviPrep was working as it should be. When I checked in for my appointment the nurse said the same thing, and later my doctor said was colon was clean. So, to any future readers, if this is your experience then it's probably normal.


----------

